# Hay Cubes. Does any ONe.



## switchbackkd (May 12, 2011)

Looking at getting a cuber to make small cubes but haven't really really herd of any one making them. Any comments suggestions would be great.


----------



## Addicted (Aug 17, 2010)

There used to be a handful of them in the Holly & Granda, Colorado area through the mid 1990's. At the time they piled the cubes across the street from the John Deere Dealer in Holly, and the Cubers were always on the dealers lot in the off season. If you're looking to track one down you might contact:

John Deere Dealer for Tractors-Farm Equipment-Forage Harvesters-Colorado Equipment-Holly-CO

Here's a video of one in the field on youtube.

YouTube - John Deere 425 cuber

I believe people started going towards using stationary presses.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## Addicted (Aug 17, 2010)

Found a couple for sale even though they've seen better days:
John Deere 425 Hay/Forage | STERLING SALES, INC BAKERSFIELD, CA


----------



## switchbackkd (May 12, 2011)

i have looked at them and herd the same thing as what you said they brake all the time. I thought somebody makes a machine that u just dump the hay into.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

I have run the John Deere 425 cuber. Its a cool machine to run. Its not as fast as small square balers. The hay has to be bone dry and then you spray water onto the hay as you pick it up , this help regulate the density of the cubes. I think they are a high maintenance machine.


----------



## Addicted (Aug 17, 2010)

switchbackkd said:


> i have looked at them and herd the same thing as what you said they brake all the time. I thought somebody makes a machine that u just dump the hay into.


John Deere made the 390 Stationary Cuber and Warren-Baerg made the Model 200 Stationary cuber.
http://www.warrenbaerg.com/index.ph...t,+Cubers,+Conveyors,+Metering+Bins,+Leveling

I believe John Deere made a Model 400 Self Propelled cuber before the 425 but could be wrong.

Also the comment on the hay needing to be extremely dry sounds accurate, when I was a kid and watched them cube they would do it after the morning dew burnt off and usually during the hottest hours of the afternoon (90-110 degrees).


----------

